# are beetle and jetta/golf parts interchangeable??



## gonebuggie (Nov 12, 2004)

***Are beetle and jetta/golf parts interchangeable??***

recently bought a 2000 beetle and can't find some of the parts that i need listed under "beetle." but i know that the new beetle is based on the golf/jetta platform so i'm wondering if some basic parts are interchangeable. specifically the radiator support. any help or ideas at all would be very much appreciated. thanks and have a great weekend!


_Modified by gonebuggie at 10:03 AM 11-12-2004_


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: **Are beetle and jetta/golf parts interchangeable??** (gonebuggie)*

Most stuff is interchangable, unless it came off of a VR6 car. Engine wise, hoses and what not are different just because of the limited engine space. 
Have no idea if the radiator support's are the same though, but somebody on here should.
Good site to check out http://www.newbeetle.org


----------



## gonebuggie (Nov 12, 2004)

thanks, that's good to know. i'm hoping someone else knows whether the supports are interchangeable. i checked out the website and couldn't find a good place to post about this, any ideas?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (gonebuggie)*

radiator support is unique to the beetle, sorry to say


----------

